# Bamber Bridge Cotton Mill : Feb 2013



## Mars Lander (Feb 28, 2013)

You know how it goes when on missions some you lose some you win, Ssshhh... had to work one weekend a few back and Luckypants was in town so off we went at the crack of dawn for some serious slice of EPIC but our window of opportunity was closed, literally, we were gutted especially when we'd got up at 4.30 am and so it went on a weekend of fails we had to do something , I think Luckypants had left his pants of luck at home...so here anyway is plan Z a beat up old circa 1904 cotton mill and this took long enough to get in.


Du Dooooo.....





Not much light on the ground floors





More light and more damp up a level





each floor pretty similar , the artefacts of a bygone age have mostly been spirited away





its a quite a relaxed mooch in here the big expanses are quite relaxing and we feel far from the madding crowd





Whats left of an office





we need to go further up I want to see the whole world





Top of the lift shaft , if am remembering right





Only lit from natural light below made this room pretty spesh, like some kind of underlit pool





to the heights and howling wind





The best thing about mills for me , theres always a nice view at the top of em





All the doors around the tower have little walls infront to avert disaster cept one..DEATHDOOR!





Onto the roof for some last min shots and we off...





Whilst here i imagined the rush of jumping off the roof, i always think this at high places, they fill me with fear but theres always that , _what if you jumped off _thing going on and how game over that is, so i did this little video to illustrate the strangeness

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36yeCm4T2Gs[/ame]

Thanks for looking​


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice set of shots mate, for such a derp-mill, its a real surprise how tight this place is!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 28, 2013)

Very atmospheric. Lovely.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 28, 2013)

Wish you wouldn't keep throwing yourself off roofs!! Great shots there!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 28, 2013)

Real nice pictures Alt and as for the vid well that gotta hurt ,but we soon snapped them bones back into place, ..... well kind of .


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 28, 2013)

A good couple of days none the less


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 28, 2013)

Great shots there Mr Pants!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 28, 2013)

*Epic*

Oh my word! Epic Mill.... Epic Camera Work.... Epic Atmosphere... Epic Fall 

Did I mention these reports as being Epic?


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 28, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Oh my word! Epic Mill.... Epic Camera Work.... Epic Atmosphere... Epic Fall
> 
> Did I mention these reports as being Epic?



Your too kind, thanks lots have you been to High Royds? I need the Royds!

Great Shots mr pantaloons , just stunning as ever


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 1, 2013)

Superb photos from both of you, great dvd thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 1, 2013)

Epic's the word here!


----------



## sonyes (Mar 1, 2013)

Great report and fantastic pics as usual from you both, cheers guys!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing i love your posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We must meet up again!


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 1, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Your too kind, thanks lots have you been to High Royds?



Yep...... http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20130#.UTCSbaJQZZg


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 1, 2013)

Ninja Kitten said:


> Amazing i love your posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We must meet up again!



an easy, come on down! We've missed ya , missions later in month, you must enroll haha.


----------



## st33ly (Mar 1, 2013)

That second pic at the top scared me when I at first saw somebody poking out next to the pillar! Freaky lol


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 1, 2013)

st33ly said:


> That second pic at the top scared me when I at first saw somebody poking out next to the pillar! Freaky lol



haha no one seems to spot that or they're just keeping quiet


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 1, 2013)

well done gents, great report and pics


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 1, 2013)

*A mooch is a mooch!! And this aint bad... Cerackin shots there lads!!! *


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 2, 2013)

Fantastic photography from you both!


----------



## shatners (Mar 2, 2013)

Great shots as always both... liking the video too!

I swear if I ever bump into you two wearing those masks whilst bimbling on my own in an old mill it'll be me running and throwing myself from a rooftop lol


----------



## MrDan (Mar 2, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> haha no one seems to spot that or they're just keeping quiet



I didn't see it lol. Fantastic photos here, this sort of thing never used to be my cuppa tea, but that's started to change recently, partly from seeing reports like this


----------

